# Unloading ALSA modules ... never returns [WORK AROUND]

## pdr

Anybody know why the computer would freeze when getting to that part of shutdown? I think this started when I booted 2.6.29-r5 (this i386)Last edited by pdr on Wed Jun 03, 2009 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

Bug 232875

----------

## toralf

Argh, spent a lot of time for this issue b/cI switched from T41 to a T400 a didn't thought that I run ito a kernel issue ... hrm

----------

## noisebleed

Has this been solved in alsa-utils > 1.0.17?

----------

## toralf

 *noisebleed wrote:*   

> Has this been solved in alsa-utils > 1.0.17?

 I unmerged alsa-utils, deleted the appropriate files under /etc/[modprobe|modules].d, removed appropriate sections from /etc/[modprobe|modules].d and now the sound works like a charm ...

----------

## noisebleed

The patch alsa-rmmod-topsort.patch has worked for me on 2.6.29-tuxonice-r2. Details about this patch on Bugzilla (bug 232875).

toralf, which alsa-utils version are you using?

----------

## toralf

 *noisebleed wrote:*   

> toralf, which alsa-utils version are you using?

 I used 1.0.17 before I completely kicked it off of my system.

----------

## noisebleed

Oh, OK, confused unmerged for re-emerged, sorry. Everything working properly without alsa-utils?  Sound volume saved on shutdown, etc?

----------

## toralf

 *noisebleed wrote:*   

> Sound volume saved on shutdown

 AFAICS yes

----------

## pdr

The bug patch lets it shut down.

----------

## Princess Nell

I can confirm the patch works here as well. 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, snd_hda_intel, SigmaTel STAC9205.

----------

## schiotz

The easiest fix seems to be to set

```
UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

```

in /etc/conf.d/alsasound

Just don't set KILLPROC_ON_STOP to no as suggested in the bug.

/Jakob

----------

## lindegur

The simple fix

```
UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"
```

in /etc/conf.d/alsasound worked well. Thanx!

----------

## figueroa

Building snd-intel-hda into the kernel rather than as moudules solved this problem for me.  Sound worked fine either way.

----------

